# Yachtico - has anyone used them for bareboat



## jimjams (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello,

We are looking at a bb charter from NW Sicily in July and so far Yachtico have offered the best deal. Problem is, they are just a portal not a charterer and have only been around a few years and there are next to no reviews on the web for them. The boat looks great - Bavaria 32'(its just me and my wife) and the price is great - around $2.5k. I'm just not sure...

Has anyone used these guys or can anyone suggest a good bboat operator out of Trapani or Marsala?

Thanks 

Jim


----------

